# Turtle Bread



## BethyB1022 (Jan 18, 2010)

I came across this recipe, bread in the shape of a turtle! Too cute!

Turtle Bread


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing, I will try to make one this weekend. It looks very cute!


----------



## purpod (Jan 18, 2010)

G'Day Bethy ~ Yeah, that is just _too _cute; thanx for sharing! 

And Isa ~ let us know how it turns out for ya! lol, I'll be looking forward to seeing what species your bread looks like, lol!

Huggz,
Purpod


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 18, 2010)

That is so cute!! Wouldn't that be a great idea for something to take to a tortoise or reptile party type gathering. Yes do let us know how it turned out. I don't bake (or cook often) but am planning this sorta special family get-to-gether for a joint birthdays of the two youngest and Easter. Since in our home, it's the Easter Turtle who brings the goodies, this would be such a great fit.


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2010)

I will let you know how the Hermy bread ''that is how I will call it '' turns out.
Awww easter turtle, what a cute idea


----------



## purpod (Jan 18, 2010)

an Easter Tort & Hermie Bread ~ lolol, thanx a bunch for the smiles, Ladies!

Enjoy,
Purpod


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 18, 2010)

Isa said:


> Awww easter turtle, what a cute idea



Years ago (like maybe 15) there was an Easter cutout that had a turtle carrying a basket of Easter eggs. I bought several of them.  Since then, we have the Easter turtle.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww that is so cute


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it's wrong to make bread out of turtles! Soup maybe, but not bread.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 19, 2010)

What a hoot! I like to make bread, so I will try this. My kids will roll their eyes and confer about Mom's obsession with tortoises, but they will eat the bread. 

GBtortoises, you should be ashamed of that thought!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 20, 2010)

It was just a joke but it's also the truth. Turtles are made into soup all over the world. Here where I live some of the "old timers" still go out and trap Snapping turtles to make soup out of them. I don't particularly like the practice but that's the way the world works.

They say it tastes like chicken! But then again, what doesn't!


----------



## purpod (Apr 11, 2010)

Well.. in NC where I lived for a very long 5 years, many of those peeps would capture the torts on purpose, feed them bread for a week ("To clean 'em out".. yuck!!) and yes, they would eat them.

 I was horrified! Thank goodness I don't live in New Bern any longer 

Have fun with the tort _shaped_ bread,
Purpod


----------

